

How Many Ecommerce Companies Are There? - robertjmoore
http://blog.rjmetrics.com/2014/06/18/how-many-ecommerce-companies-are-there/

======
prakster
Good work. Just one point of clarification, if you can:

RE: "There are approximately 110,000 ecommerce websites generating revenue of
meaningful scale on the internet."

Can you roughly translate the phrase "meaningful scale" to something like "$x
or more per year"?

